# Seattle to Pacific Shores- which ferry?



## glenn1000 (May 14, 2009)

It's been a few years since we tried landing in Seattle (as opposed to Vancouver) but we were able to get a good deal on tickets. Last time we drove north into Canada and took the ferry south of Vancouver, hitting lots of traffic at the border. That's when my wife said we'd always have to fly into Vancouver.... Anyway, is it better taking the ferry to Victoria and driving up the island? We'll be going at the end of July and returning early August.


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2009)

If you have the time, and want to see some spectacular scenery, fly into Seattle, drive to Anacortes, and catch the ferry to Sydney, BC.  (That's on Vancouver Island.)  You'll pass through the San Juan Islands, which has been described as the Martha's Vineyard of the West.  It's amazing, and is like having a mini-cruise.  You'll end up on the same island as Victoria, but without the lines at the border.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2009)

You can also take the Black Ball ferry from Port Angeles, Washington directly into the Victoria inner harbor.  You can spend time in Victoria, then proceed up the Vancouer Island east shore to Pacific Shores.


----------



## BevL (May 14, 2009)

It's an easy drive up Island, maybe a couple of hours to Parksville.

And that is prime vacation week here in Canada, the first weekend in August is a long weekend and it's the most popular week in Canada for summer vacation, coast to coast.  So heavy lines at the border all week will be the norm, and heavy ferry loads from the mainland to the island.

I'd definitely do the ferry from the "other side of the line" if it was me.

Bev


----------



## glenn1000 (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like we should leave from the US side but it's hard to know if Port Angeles or Sidney is a better choice. It looks like a slightly longer drive to Port Angeles (140 minutes versus 105 minutes) but it's been so long I can't remember how long it really takes. Three teenagers in the back so the shorter this drive is the better. We get into SEA at 9AM. Which would you choose? Thanks so much for the responses!


----------



## sailingman22 (May 15, 2009)

I would second using the ferry from Anacortes to Sidney route. They offer an afternoon sailing (around 2:00 pm) that would arrive at 5:05 pm. Passing through Immigrations would be much quicker and the scenery is beautiful.

 I would recommend calling the ferry directly for making reservations and sailing schedules.

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/


----------



## John Cummings (May 23, 2009)

I also strongly recommend the Anacortes - Sidney ferry. It is a very scenic trip through the San Juan Islands.


----------



## asp (May 29, 2009)

My son just told me that the Hood Canal bridge is out - making the Olympic peninsula a wonderful weekend get away for him (coming from Victoria) a couple of weeks ago.  Don't know any details, but you wouldn't want to plan on using the Port Angeles ferry to go to Seattle from Victoria, if that is the case.


----------



## timetravel1 (May 30, 2009)

*I can see it from here*



asp said:


> My son just told me that the Hood Canal bridge is out - making the Olympic peninsula a wonderful weekend get away for him (coming from Victoria) a couple of weeks ago.  Don't know any details, but you wouldn't want to plan on using the Port Angeles ferry to go to Seattle from Victoria, if that is the case.



The bridge, or at least the eastern part was towed to Cowichan Bay on Vancouver Island. I can see it from upstairs.

They are stripping off the upper part and re-using the pontoons.


----------



## timetravel1 (May 30, 2009)

glenn1000 said:


> It's been a few years since we tried landing in Seattle (as opposed to Vancouver) but we were able to get a good deal on tickets. Last time we drove north into Canada and took the ferry south of Vancouver, hitting lots of traffic at the border. That's when my wife said we'd always have to fly into Vancouver.... Anyway, is it better taking the ferry to Victoria and driving up the island? We'll be going at the end of July and returning early August.



You should be able to reserve a spot on either ferry from Washington State. You will need a passport or enhanced ID to get back into the US as of June 1st.

I know that when heading south on the Coho you have to get there an hour and a half before the sailing so there can do a background check.

We found that it was easiest for us to take the ferry to Bainbridge and then the short drive to the Coho.

Again, reserve your spot.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 3, 2009)

asp said:


> My son just told me that the Hood Canal bridge is out - making the Olympic peninsula a wonderful weekend get away for him (coming from Victoria) a couple of weeks ago.  Don't know any details, but you wouldn't want to plan on using the Port Angeles ferry to go to Seattle from Victoria, if that is the case.



The Hood Canal Bridge is scheduled to reopen this Saturday, 6 June.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 7, 2009)

My favorite route to Victoria is via the Anacortes ferry to Syndey through the San Juan Islands and then back via the Gulf Islands to Tswassen south of Vancouver.  Both of these routes have the best scenery, maximum chance of seeing whales and less wave action for any who are prone to seasickness.  Third choice for me is the Tswassen to Nanaimo route with the Port Angeles to Vict in last place; it's the least scenic.  
Which ever route you chose, make sure you have a reservation.  There are usually long waits for all ferries that time of year either side of the border.  
If you decide to use the Black Ball ferry at Port Angeles, I would avoid taking the ferry across Puget Sound and just drive south from SeaTac to Tacoma on I-5, then across the Narrows bridge (Hwy 16) to Hwy 3 and up over the Hood Canal Bridge (which is now open after being closed for maintenance).  Driving around will take you less time than waiting for a ferry across the Sound and cost less.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 3, 2016)

glenn1000 said:


> It's been a few years since we tried landing in Seattle (as opposed to Vancouver) but we were able to get a good deal on tickets. Last time we drove north into Canada and took the ferry south of Vancouver, hitting lots of traffic at the border. That's when my wife said we'd always have to fly into Vancouver.... Anyway, is it better taking the ferry to Victoria and driving up the island? We'll be going at the end of July and returning early August.



We plan to be going to Pacific Shores June 19th.  I am
pretty excited about the Anacortes ferry route since I know how beautiful it is through the San Juans ( it's been years since we went) but the Tswassen route is new to me.  Do you need a reservation for that route too?


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 3, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> We plan to be going to Pacific Shores June 19th.  I am
> pretty excited about the Anacortes ferry route since I know how beautiful it is through the San Juans ( it's been years since we went) but the Tswassen route is new to me.  Do you need a reservation for that route too?



For summer, I recommend reservations anytime for any of the routes.   That is especially true if your return is in the week approaching July 1 which is Canada day.  

Also, read up on the new rules for reservations for the Anacortes route and make sure you have those taken care of.   Last time I went to Victoria, I had to scramble a bit since I missed one of the reservation windows.  

Sue


----------



## CatLovers (Jun 3, 2016)

*Don't forget the Clipper*

The Clipper is also a great option if you're not driving.  It's a passenger-only ferry that travels between downtown Seattle and downtown Victoria.  It will give you a chance to spend a few days in this beautiful city, and then you can pick up a rental car and use it to get around Vancouver Island including getting to/from Pacific Shores.  Btw, Pacific Shores is a leisurely 2-hour drive from downtown Victoria, with great stops along the way (Chemainus, Ladysmith, Nanaimo) if you want to make a day trip of it.

We have a waterfront home in Victoria's Inner Harbour, and we watch the Clipper go back and forth several times a day (just twice a day in low season).  If you have any specific questions about Victoria, feel free to ask.

Clipper Ferry website: http://www.clippervacations.com/


----------



## LisaH (Jun 3, 2016)

CatLovers said:


> The Clipper is also a great option if you're not driving.  It's a passenger-only ferry that travels between downtown Seattle and downtown Victoria.  It will give you a chance to spend a few days in this beautiful city, and then you can pick up a rental car and use it to get around Vancouver Island including getting to/from Pacific Shores.  Btw, Pacific Shores is a leisurely 2-hour drive from downtown Victoria, with great stops along the way (Chemainus, Ladysmith, Nanaimo) if you want to make a day trip of it.
> 
> We have a waterfront home in Victoria's Inner Harbour, and we watch the Clipper go back and forth several times a day (just twice a day in low season).  If you have any specific questions about Victoria, feel free to ask.
> 
> Clipper Ferry website: http://www.clippervacations.com/


I took the Clipper in 2006 between Victoria and Seattle. Love the ride! So scenic and relaxing. Will do it again if I don't have to drive.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jun 3, 2016)

The discussion of the Clipper just made me think of something else - make sure that it is OK to take a rental car that is picked up at Sea-Tac into Canada!  I'm sure this happens all the time, but best to be sure all bases are covered.

And reservations on the ferry are made during available "windows".  Check the WA State Ferry website and learn all the ins and outs of doing this.  Once you get it figured out, it really is a slick system.  This isn't just a good idea, it is probably the ONLY way that you'll be able to get on the ferry of your choice during that time of year if you are taking a car.

Your teens will probably love the ferry ride.  I'd suggest stopping at the grocery store in Anacortes and picking up some sandwiches, drinks & snacks for the trip (and/or the wait before boarding).  Even with a reservation you will need to be at the ferry terminal well in advance of your boarding time so it will help to have something planned to keep them entertained.

Pacific Shores is wonderful and although I enjoy Victoria, heading "up island" is my preference.  Don't miss the goats on the roof of the market in Coombs!

Enjoy your trip,
LeAnn


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 4, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> We plan to be going to Pacific Shores June 19th.  I am
> pretty excited about the Anacortes ferry route since I know how beautiful it is through the San Juans ( it's been years since we went) but the Tswassen route is new to me.  Do you need a reservation for that route too?



We are also going to be at Pacific Shores starting June 19. Perhaps  we could chat when there. We're driving up from No. CA and gathering our dughter-in-law in Bremerton before crossing on the Black Ball ferry out of Port Angeles. We did the Tsawwassen ferry to Swartz Bay years ago and it was nice, but you would want to go to Departure Bay, a more direct route. If it's scenic you want, go for Anacortes where you go around the islands. Definitely get a reservation if you're driving. I made ours today.Feel free to PM me. I've seen your posts before.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 5, 2016)

PrairieGirl said:


> The discussion of the Clipper just made me think of something else - make sure that it is OK to take a rental car that is picked up at Sea-Tac into Canada!  I'm sure this happens all the time, but best to be sure all bases are covered.
> 
> And reservations on the ferry are made during available "windows".  Check the WA State Ferry website and learn all the ins and outs of doing this.  Once you get it figured out, it really is a slick system.  This isn't just a good idea, it is probably the ONLY way that you'll be able to get on the ferry of your choice during that time of year if you are taking a car.
> 
> ...



Thx Leann.  I've been to the WA St ferry webpage many times now and am still a little confused. are the "windows" you talk about the 2 months before, 2 weeks before, 2 days before?


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 5, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Thx Leann.  I've been to the WA St ferry webpage many times now and am still a little confused. are the "windows" you talk about the 2 months before, 2 weeks before, 2 days before?



I suspect she is referring to those windows.  They only apply to trips between Anacortes and one of the San Juan Islands.  If you are going from Anacortes to Sidney, near Victoria, the windows don't apply.  

Sue


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes, that is correct and thanks Sue, I didn't realize that they didn't apply to the ferry to Sydney as well (I'm always only going as far as Friday Harbor!). Sorry to confuse the issue!

LeAnn


----------

